# OMG! Look!



## Tabitha (May 31, 2008)

http://www.chrisjordan.com/current_set2.php

This leaves me speachless!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Indeed!!! I loved the self-referencing of "Building Blocks, 2007," just to pick one. I not only bookmarked the site but I'm gonna go post it at one of my other hangout forums. 

Good find!


----------



## pepperi27 (May 31, 2008)

That was awesome


----------



## Lane (May 31, 2008)

AMAZING! But sad that all of those stats are true.  :cry:


----------



## IanT (May 31, 2008)

wow.


----------



## Tabitha (May 31, 2008)

I think it helps put things in perspective. I would love to see them in person, the scale is massive.


----------



## Tabitha (May 31, 2008)

Where _DOES_ all that trash go?


----------



## IanT (May 31, 2008)

who knows! i know most of it doesnt get recycled, so we just dig holes...put the stuff in and then fill them up, or remove the digging from the equation and drop it in an oceanic trench! :evil:


----------



## gallerygirl (Jun 5, 2008)

wow!


----------



## perfectsoap (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice, everyone needs to see that site!
Jeff


----------



## pink-north (Jun 16, 2008)

Very humbling indeed


----------

